# mask wont stay on new prop



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Now that is Funny!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Looks like the potential winner at one of those snobby dog shows!!!
"Quick! call the para medics, he's turning purple!"


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Dogs rule!


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Can't beleive he kept it on long enought for the photo !!!
GOOD DOG, Good dog !


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Now that's what I call a true Halloween Forum pet. Lol, just adorable.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Mask won't stay on. I got one word for you "nailgun". Sorry thats two words. Nice pic.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

That is soooo cute, to bad the Dogs hair isnt the same color as the mask, take him to the hair dresses and have his hair dyed. that would scare anyone from mess with your props for sure!!!!!!


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Blinky is right, any guy who'd get a dye-job for his dog would definately scare me!

Great looking mask, it's a lot like one I've had great scares with for years.

Such a good dog!!! I can't believe it stayed long enough for the pic


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL! Reminds me of a friends little dog, except it would be an ice cream carton stuck on his head instead of a mask.

DB


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Cute and funny. Your dog is putting that mask to much better use than my late Artesian Normand basset . I had a similar furry mask, but it was the face of a bat. She got a hold of it and apparently thought it was a chew toy. It was a nice mask, but, needless to say, I had to put it to rest. (The mask not the dog.)


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I love halloween humor. Thats Funny!!!!!


----------



## Elvira (Jul 6, 2005)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> That is soooo cute, to bad the Dogs hair isnt the same color as the mask, take him to the hair dresses and have his hair dyed. that would scare anyone from mess with your props for sure!!!!!!


OMG!!!! hahahaha now thats hilarious!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

The nail gun, though effective, sounds a little harsh... try duct tape. Duct tape fixes anything!


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

Lady Nyxie said:


> The nail gun, though effective, sounds a little harsh... try duct tape. Duct tape fixes anything!



Or you could try liquid nail I think that would be better because duct tape will pull the hair off the dog when you try to remove it...wait then it might look really good yeah go with the duct tape


----------



## Scary Jerry (Feb 24, 2006)

Great photo! Thanks. One year we sprayed tiger stripes on our dog with blacklight hair spray and let him roam around in a striped room. Wasn't scary but it was damn funny.


----------

